# Newport



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

How long should I plan to be at the aquarium? A few friends of mine are headed down to KY to do part of the bourbon trail and wanted to stop at the aquarium on the way out of town. We were just curious if three hours would be enough time to comfortably walk around and enjoy.

Thanks,


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

My cousin and I spent 3 hrs there, and I 'kept moving', since he's not really a fish person. We went about a month ago. If you have AAA, you get a discount, $1 off each ticket I think. It is simply amazing. Alot of freshwater displays as well, just about 50/50, FW/SW. Be sure to take your camera, and an extra set of batteries.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i did the place in 1 hour and it was not fun. ha. thats what happens when you leave late and get lost. we got there an hour before closing. i enjoyed what i saw though. bring a camera!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Looks like we will have about three hours, which I think will be enough for the group i will be with. 

I will take a camara, unfortunatly Mine does not do well with aquariums. Maybe I can barrow my parents...I need my SLR already. [-o<


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

:-D 

Look at the penguins for me! Have fun!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Three hours should be enough to comfortably enjoy everything. I have been meaning to get back down there soon, but I will need to buy a much larger memory card for my camera first!


----------

